# Marketing RRP



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've read various threads about customers getting "upset" when they're advised about the new lead laws. So, the question is, is how are you planning to "market" this?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Education should be the first item. Try to make sure they understand the law and the reasons for it. The "Renovate Right" booklet should be given out, perhaps sent before you arrive for an estimate - a preemptive strike should help "warm" them up.

Empathizing with them about the additional costs will help (I had this situation on Saturday). Explaining to them exactly what the law requires will help take the blame off you. Do not argue the merits of the law. If they think it is totally bogus, do not disagree, just focus on what is required.

In the class it was discussed about the possibilities of killing plants with the plastic. Tell the HO that you will be constructing wood frames over the plants to protect them. Yes additional costs, but a lot less than buying new plants.

Remember to convey to them that this program is NOT your fault, but it is your problem that you will be dealing with correctly. 

Many will turn to non-compliant contractors. Such is life.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> Many will turn to non-compliant contractors. Such is life.


^this is the answer.

In most cases, homeowners will always spend good money on everything but their homes.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

daArch;130963
In the class it was discussed about the possibilities of killing plants with the plastic. Tell the HO that you will be constructing wood frames over the plants to protect them. Yes additional costs said:


> that has to be the funniest thing Ive read on this subject yet:thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> ^this is the answer.
> 
> In most cases, homeowners will always spend good money on everything but their homes.[/quote
> 
> Sad but true. Create a value, ie: "Your home is your biggest purchase/investment, why would you want inferior workmanship materials concerning it?" Doesnt work all the time.....


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> WisePainter said:
> 
> 
> > ^this is the answer.
> ...


Another reason I _love_ referral work, my clients listen to what I am saying instead of searching out my prices.
Having their trust makes selling the "proper" work a breeze!

Seems like the few stray cold calls I get every year are sizing me up against whatever system they have in their minds already as I am speaking about the work they need done...ugh I *hate* that look.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

some are talking about demo over remodel.. without the ability to get in and figure out what it is going to take to get these done.. and the liability lessened or removed.. these are a hot potato bomb waiting to go off.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

and a nightmare to bid


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wolf:

We plan to market this as both a "protection of health" and the bonus of dealing with a company that is on top of the latest laws and honest enough to follow them. (we will see if it works)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I've read various threads about customers getting "upset" when they're advised about the new lead laws. So, the question is, is how are you planning to "market" this?


My company will have nothing to do with pre1978 work but if I *was* I would hammer the bajesus out of it. This is a rare opportunity to differentiate your company from the competition. Be the first to buy domain names, 800 numbers. Stuff RRP and the fact that you are the "expert" in your area all across your area. This could be very lucrative. I would flood the area with information. Get to know your local EPA guy. Get him to come out to a job to inspect it. Invite the local press to take pics and do a news story on you, your project, the HO and the EPA guy. 

The possibilities are endless. Don't half ass it or you will be left out.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> My company will have nothing to do with pre1978 work but if I *was* I would hammer the bajesus out of it. This is a rare opportunity to differentiate your company from the competition. Be the first to buy domain names, 800 numbers. Stuff RRP and the fact that you are the "expert" in your area all across your area. This could be very lucrative. I would flood the area with information. Get to know your local EPA guy. Get him to come out to a job to inspect it. Invite the local press to take pics and do a news story on you, your project, the HO and the EPA guy.
> 
> The possibilities are endless. Don't half ass it or you will be left out.


:laughing::sneaky2::scooter::turned::brows::w00t::lol::boat:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

They have already shut down two jobs here in Annapolis. There will be a demand, and somebody will be able to charge accordingly.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> They have already shut down two jobs here in Annapolis. There will be a demand, and somebody will be able to charge accordingly.


See? Huge opportunity on the horizon!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> They have already shut down two jobs here in Annapolis. There will be a demand, and somebody will be able to charge accordingly.


got any facts on that??? Would LOVE to read about it and how it came about!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

nEighter said:


> got any facts on that??? Would LOVE to read about it and how it came about!


I can get them. The jist of it was the city knows of the rules, and shut down the jobs for non-compliance. (don't know if they called the EPA). They are real tough in the historic district as it is and take the job seriously.


----------

